# Free and Accepted



## THurse (Dec 9, 2012)

Brothers, now this is what I have learned. Why is their so much turmoil?


----------



## widows son (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure what you mean


----------



## widows son (Dec 9, 2012)

Turmoil in masonry or the world?


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 9, 2012)

Care to enlighten us?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I will argue my point until it gets hostile then it can be taken out of public view or dropped.  Thats with a Brother.  Non-Brother is a different story.  I am sure that a lot of what I say is not agreed with.  And there is things I don't agree with.  But these are my Brothers and if I do have something to say it won't be in public.


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 9, 2012)

Are we missing something here?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Dec 9, 2012)

TM maybe I did.  Its been one of those days where my mind is only half working.


----------



## THurse (Dec 9, 2012)

No Brothers, what I mean is around the world in certain areas, Religions are being banned. The Brothers in The U. K. May disassociate themselves from the U.S.A. and I can't understand, because we are meant to be of one.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 9, 2012)

THurse said:


> No Brothers, what I mean is around the world in certain areas, Religions are being banned. The Brothers in The U. K. May disassociate themselves from the U.S.A. and I can't understand, because we are meant to be of one.



Thurse, I don't mean to be impolite, but I still don't have a clue what you are talking about. Could you enlighten us with a little more than 2 lines? Perhaps some background, maybe a link or something?
Your posts tend to be a little vague.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 10, 2012)

THurse said:


> The Brothers in The U. K. May disassociate themselves from the U.S.A. and I can't understand, because we are meant to be of one.


Where do you get this?  I'd think if there was even a peep of something like this, a lot of us would have heard about it.


----------



## THurse (Dec 10, 2012)

Their was a post I read in regards to the Brothers, in the U. K disassociating themselves, due to the close allegiance with Scotland. I have been very concerned about the matter and the Florida, situations, in regards to banning Religions and also the numbers of Brothers, are decreasing. Brothers, I'am just worried in regards to our Brotherhood.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think he's referring to the Grand Priory of England withdrawing recognition of the US Grand Encampment.


----------



## widows son (Dec 10, 2012)

What happened between the priory and encampment


----------



## crono782 (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...ecognition-of-the-Grand-Encampment-of-the-USA


----------



## scialytic (Dec 10, 2012)

That will get worked out. In Texas it has very little impact because Grand Lodge has said it is fine to be with the Grand Encampment even though recognition had been rescinded, but noone is allowed to take part in the Grand Priory of USA. These are all small spikes in the signal that seem significant at the moment. As we look back on it, it will be a small blip on the radar. There are people that are intimately involved with these issues (most of which were elected by the Brethren) and they will get it worked out. 

I'm not going to tell you what to do; but, I tend to *worry* about things where I can affect change. Worry is a draining effort that should be put to use like a tool (or instrument) to create or change something for the builder's use. If I don't know how to draw plans on a trestleboard...there's no use for me to worry about what's on it. Yet, it could provide the motivation for me to learn science and arithmetic to affect that change (i.e. draw or ensure the plans are drawn correctly now that I've attained that Light as well as the position to impose myself).

Just a few thoughts. There is cause for concern, but don't despair. We've been around for a while. Things will change. It may not be the Fraternity you once knew, when you are an old man...but we'll be alive and well (we've got a lot of history to back up that ascertion).


----------



## THurse (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Brothers, this very inspiring to my ears. I try and stay on the Bright side of life, but it is hard at times reading disappointing news.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 11, 2012)

"Always look on the briiight siiide of life <whistle> ~_  ~_~_~_ </whistle>"  :14:

*Name that movie!!!*


----------



## THurse (Dec 11, 2012)

The H. G. Will always be remembered and will never be forgotten.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Dec 11, 2012)

scialytic said:


> "Always look on the briiight siiide of life <whistle> ~_  ~_~_~_ </whistle>"  :14:
> 
> *Name that movie!!!*




Your last name must be "Chapman".


----------



## crono782 (Dec 11, 2012)

"Stwike him, Centuwion. Stwike him vewy wuffly!"


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 11, 2012)

THurse said:


> Their was a post I read in regards to the Brothers, in the U. K disassociating themselves, due to the close allegiance with Scotland. I have been very concerned about the matter and the Florida, situations, in regards to banning Religions and also the numbers of Brothers, are decreasing. Brothers, I'am just worried in regards to our Brotherhood.



It has nothing at all to do with a "close allegiance to Scotland". There is a rite in question that appropriates the word "Scottish" in its name, but it has nothing to do with Masonry as practiced in Scotland in the present day.


----------



## BroBill (Dec 11, 2012)

Bro. Graham, I think "Notifications" isn't working... check your inbox.  S&F BroBill


----------



## scialytic (Dec 11, 2012)

crono782 said:


> "Stwike him, Centuwion. Stwike him vewy wuffly!"



I was proud to call you Brother at your Initiation...and even more proud after reading this! <sniffle sniffle> :crying:


----------



## THurse (Dec 11, 2012)

I'am excited that their will be no significant impact in our Brotherhood. I'am speechless in our studies at the present connecting the dots between the Rites.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 11, 2012)

scialytic said:


> I was proud to call you Brother at your Initiation...and even more proud after reading this! <sniffle sniffle> :crying:


Hah, love that movie! I've lost all my old MP flicks, but still have that one on DVD. Thanks so much for being a part of my initiation. Definitely memorable!


----------



## THurse (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a good song.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Grail_(song)


----------



## bjdeverell (Dec 12, 2012)

Gotta love coming on here for a little Masonic conversation and find a Life of Brian reference....Awesome lol


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2012)

What did Tim the Enchanter say before the candidate entered the Chamber of Reflection?

"Look at the bones!"


----------



## MarkR (Dec 13, 2012)

trysquare said:


> What did Tim the Enchanter say before the candidate entered the Chamber of Reflection?
> 
> "Look at the bones!"


Of course, the only defense is the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2012)

MarkR said:


> Of course, the only defense is the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.



You want this shirt...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe even one of these:


----------



## crono782 (Dec 13, 2012)

Or this shirt. I love mixing references.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah sometimes when you mix awesome happens, like Monty Python + Zombies=


----------



## scialytic (Dec 13, 2012)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## THurse (Dec 13, 2012)

I have never heard of these shirts, wow very interesting.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, last one. ^-^


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2012)

Never...

View attachment 2706


----------



## crono782 (Dec 13, 2012)

hahahaha, that's so on my christmas wish list!


----------



## THurse (Dec 14, 2012)

*congratulations*

I would like to congratulate all the Brothers in being raised and may your knowledge pass down to the Brothers, of the same desires.


----------

